# Breeding Tern..



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey,

Just woundering if anyone have or had successful with breeding a pair of Tern. Or know anyone does, link, who, etc.....

The last time some said it been successful with them once in aqaurium with a p-fury member be a long time ago..just don't remember who.

Will this work!..I'm getting 4 Tern tomm. 2 will be 6" other 2 8"...now I know these are not mature and fully adult yet, because the owner has them less then a year old since their are 1"..

I will put (2) one 6" and 8" in 120g...(assuming 8" are female, but not so sure...) and other 2 will be in 75g...until i upgrage it to 125g....

First I will introduce the pair in the same tank with a divider!..to see if they will be aggressive toward each other or not. if it look good, with no aggression toward each other I will take the divider out and keep my eyes on them. I know 2 pygo together are not safe, but you never know unless you try it. If this doesn't work I will swicth the pair up and reintroduce them again.

Will have plenty of hiding place, plants and driftwood...I'll keep my temp around 78f so their wont get to aggressive toward one another. Do 30-50% water change weekly and feed them variety different food.

This will not success any time soon or later, or maybe will not work at all...but I would like try it, have them untill their are fully grown and mature enough to breed "if possible"...

What you guys/gurls think of this?

Should I keep all 4 tern together in my 120g...demension 4x2x2...or take the risk of breeding them.???
any input, comment, suggestion, I appreciated in advance. Here are those tern.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

wrong forum...please move mod!....

One last question...If Tern are ready to breed, will their turn black like red bellies???


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Moved to breeding forum


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Pedro has two terns that do breed.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> Pedro has two terns that do breed.


thats crazy..i thought they were right hard to breed them


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Good luck 2p2f That would be awsome. Hopefully everything goes smooth.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Rick james said:


> Good luck 2p2f That would be awsome. Hopefully everything goes smooth.


hey 2p2f....if they breed....can i have some baby's for cheap :rasp:


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

itstheiceman said:


> Pedro has two terns that do breed.


Does he sold the tern pair? or he still have them..what tank size that Pedro put them in, and how are the decoration in the set up?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I would put all 4 in the 120 IMO. There is plenty of space for them. Until you get them to be a proven female or male, and have no idea which is which yet, I would leave all 4. I have seen a well know breeder here on the site have 2 proven pairs of reds between 10-12" in a 120. Worked great. Had both pairs breeding constantly. Terns are about the same as reds, although not known to breed much if ever in captivity. This has been brought up many many times, and not one person has ever mentioned them breeding in captivity. I have heard of a tern breeding with a red, but never 2 terns. The fry were just like reds. I would like to see a link to show where Pedro has breeding terns. I have to see to belive.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

the Breeding terns are in a 29 gallon Holding tank.

No decore.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> the Breeding terns are in a 29 gallon Holding tank.
> 
> No decore.


What the hell are they doing in a holding tank? You would think that for someone who claims to have a pair of terns that breed, or have even bred once for that matter, that they would have thier own huge tank. Guess this proves my point. IMO...pedro has a pair of breeding nattereri...reds. Not terns. If he did...you would think that he would give more of a sh*t than he obviously does. I'm gonna call this one a myth....as I thought.

Dawgz....I have a pair of piraya that breed. When the fry hatch, some are cariba, some reds, some terns, and a few piraya.

What I am saying is, have you seen them breed? Are you sure they are terns? Seen fry? Anything?

Don't belive everything that you breathe!!!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> I would put all 4 in the 120 IMO. There is plenty of space for them. Until you get them to be a proven female or male, and have no idea which is which yet, I would leave all 4.* I have seen a well know breeder here on the site have 2 proven pairs between 10-12" in a 120. Worked great. Had both pairs breeding constantly. Terns are about the same as reds, although not know to breed much if ever in captivity. This has been brough up many many times, and not one person has ever mentioned them breeding in captivity.* I have heard of a tern breeding with a red, but never 2 terns. The fry were just like reds. I would like to see a link to show where Pedro has breeding terns. I have to see to belive.


Are you serious? that is impossible for Tern to cross bred with Red..


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

yeah is that possible i was wondering the same thing? if the do breed are they just liek reds but get huge?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

No it is not imposible. Dr. giggles was telling me about it. And I think another guy here had a tern that showed breeding signs while in with a bunch of reds, but never actualy finised the job. It has been done. They just look like normal reds. I mean they are the same species....right? Both nattereri. A human is a human...right. A black guy can breed a white girl....right. Same concept. just harder to get them to breed.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> > the Breeding terns are in a 29 gallon Holding tank.
> >
> > No decore.
> 
> ...


Ever see the show MythBusters? The reason why Dawgz spoke is because he HAS SEEN IT FIRST HAND. He's been to AquaScape (both being from Jersey) and have seen the pair in their holding tank. They did the nasty but she wouldn't lay the eggs so we moved them to a holding tank to make room for a couple of huge shipments. I was in the process of setting up a 150 only to have it leak on me, so I'm waiting on Pedro to redo the plumbing for me so I can try again. I'll post some pics. Myth BUSTED!!!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

a pic would be good...i really wanted to see these thing..


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

Here are those pics, I just took these right now and I dropped my only [email protected] cigar in the water. Thanks

The Pair


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow! that is awsome...where are the pair now? is it still alive? how have them.

I'm assuming the one on top are female, it bigger then other one.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

I forgot to mention that I believe these are from Paraguay. I added them into the tank of our other terns that are for sale so you can see the diff in size. The ones for sale are 5-6in


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, if she didn't lay the eggs, then they didn't breed. If you didn't get any fry or eggs laid, they didn't breed. So for now, I am still going to say that nobody has SUCCESSFULY bred terns in captivity. Until those eggs are laid anyways. Good luck. If you do get them to breed, let me know. I would love some fry from the first batch of captive terns.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, if she didn't lay the eggs, then they didn't breed. If you didn't get any fry or eggs laid, they didn't breed. Just because they looked like they were going to breed, doesn't mean they did. bottom line. A breeding is when they make babies fellas, not just act like they are going to. Just because a dog humps another dog, doesn't mean they bred. You MUST REPRODUCE for it to ever be considered breeding. So for now, I am still going to say that nobody has SUCCESSFULY bred terns in captivity. Until those eggs are laid anyways. Good luck. If you do get them to breed, let me know. I would love some fry from the first batch of captive terns.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> > the Breeding terns are in a 29 gallon Holding tank.
> >
> > No decore.
> 
> ...


Didn't you post this questioning if we had a PAIR of terns? You seemed alittle angry as if you were being lied too. I produced my proof of my pair, We never said they ever produced a fry. They are a pair and she was full of eggs but she never laid them. Maybe she'll lay them in the 150. P.S I also have a pair of those breeding Natts also if you want a pic of those also.

Don't make me pull out my pics of my breeding piraya. LOL j/k


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

A pair does not mean 2 fish in the same tank when you are talking about breeding. A pair means proven breeders. I was not angry, I knew you haven't gotten terns to breed in captivity or we would have heard more about it. i am just simply telling you that terns have not yet bred in captivity. simple as that. nothing more, nothing less. I have a pair of breeding Natts as well, but i have three in the tank. 2 of which breed, and the other is not yet proven. And no, I don't call that a breeding trio. lol. The whole point of this thread is to see if people have bred terns, which nobody has. However, sounds like you will be the first. And good luck to you. I am sry that my post was taken as sarcasm. It wasn't at all. Dawgz said you have a breeding pair.

He said"Pedro has two terns that do breed."

They don't.

And you said "They did the nasty" . It's not considered "doing the nasty" till they have fry.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

And for the non-belivers that terns CAN breed with reds, here is a link. There is more than one. I will find them

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=135920

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=124318


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

No Problem, under the true definition "To produce (offspring); give birth to or hatch." you are right. They are not breeding but they are far from just being tank mates. They try to reproduce and "he gives it to her good" but she doesn't feel like laying the eggs. Maybe in their 150 she might or maybe she won't, only time will tell. I'll keep u updated

P.S people do the nasty all the time and don't have offspring. Maybe he's fixed.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

or maybe she is just not satisfied with his performance. lol

What size tank were they in before you put them in the holding tank?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Its not a big deal, its not like he's saying he has a breeding pair of piraya and has somthing to prove.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Nobody said it was a big deal man. The point is, you said they have a breeding pair of terns. They don't. Enough said.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> Nobody said it was a big deal man. The point is, you said they have a breeding pair of terns. They don't. Enough said.


literally u are making a big deal out of this.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

You were wrong, get over it.

Besides, breeding terns is very much to make a big deal out of. It has never been done in captivity that we know of. And when people like you go pumping the other members heads full of false info, you make them belive things that are in no way true. Call me what you want, and say what you must. bottom line is that 2 terns have never bred in captivity.


----------



## gloom (Nov 11, 2006)

those are friggin' beautiful man, great job.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

yeah some one up there said they were a pair got me all excited and now there not shes just holding eggs that nothing......


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

well at least they are showing signs of future breeding. Still pretty cool IMO. nice looking Terns


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

i think a sign of them breeding would be..... breeding just couse shes caring eggs doesn't mean hes down with her. IMO


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

damn thats crazy i was going to get those terns from pedro.. matter of fact if memory serves me rite i delivered those to him.. there were 4 but one died shortly after being added to the tank


----------

